# Custom Bale Wrapping



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower on the challenges of being a custom wrapper......can be very tough and hectic.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php/component/content/article/93-featured-main-page/5207-good-business-skills-critical-in-custom-bale-wrapping


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Salesman was trying to talk me into buying one for rental or custom work.

I rent out a grain vac and have found that some people just don't care about your stuff.And some are terrible about returning it.

So no way would I rent out a wrapper.Only way it would work is to have a guy to go with it and run it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Salesman was trying to talk me into buying one for rental or custom work.
> 
> I rent out a grain vac and have found that some people just don't care about your stuff.And some are terrible about returning it.
> 
> So no way would I rent out a wrapper.Only way it would work is to have a guy to go with it and run it.


I've thought the same, no way would I let most people use it, would have to send the hired man with it.

At this point in time I see no point in owning a wrapper anyways, I have one I can borrow most anytime to wrap stalks and I usually don't get charged to use it as it always goes back in a lot better shape than I got it.

This year I replaced both battery cables, soldered new ends on a few other hot wires, replaced a hydraulic hose and fixed the switch that kicks the auto function in. Last year I had to replace the head on the Honda motor as it was warped from hay being packed in the cooling fins and blew the head gasket.


----------

